# Ouch



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

This mornings first egg , laid by one of my RSL.. I have jumbo cartons and it wont fit in them so i had to use a small bowl to put it in the fridge.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content























Maryellen
Rufus CGC ATTS Therapy Dog
Sadie ATTS


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I wonder if you have an egg within an egg. Sometimes they will be that big.

Unless you have really tiny hands, that is a whopper.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm thinking a triple yolk maybe. Or like you said an egg inside an egg.
The other egg i put next to it fits in a jumbo container, the past 6 eggs from my RSL have not fit in regular cartons only jumbo.
My hands are normal size .the egg is heavy to i wish i had a scale to weigh it. Once i open it i will let you know what was inside


Maryellen
Rufus CGC ATTS Therapy Dog
Sadie ATTS


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

And it was neither- just a huge single yolk









Maryellen
Rufus CGC ATTS Therapy Dog
Sadie ATTS


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dang. That is a meal for a family. I wonder if she'll do it again.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

One them has been laying eggs a little bigger each time (or all 3 i dont know ) that wont fit in the regular egg cartons i have those 6 in a jumbo carton. I wonder if whichever one laid this one will again or was it a fluke.. This morning i got a regular brown egg so let's see what i get when i get home later


Maryellen
Rufus CGC ATTS Therapy Dog
Sadie ATTS


----------



## MichaelZ (Feb 27, 2015)

Wow! That is the biggest chicken egg I have ever seen. Sure you don't have an ostrich sneaking in at night?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Lol i looked to make sure no big birds snuck in. Whoever laid this one has been consistantly laying eggs that only fit in a jumbo carton.


Maryellen
Rufus CGC ATTS Therapy Dog
Sadie ATTS


----------

